# help moving back to uk



## Pear123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi
My dad is about to move back to uk from Spain after 3 years. He is going to have to move in with me for a little while until we can sort out somewhere to live for him. But is there any advise for us as to who we can go and see and talk to about what he should do and what he is entitled to with regards to pension and possibly help with housing? He is 73 years old so bit insecure, but also are there any legal things he has to do to come back as a uk citizen again? Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pear123 said:


> Hi
> My dad is about to move back to uk from Spain after 3 years. He is going to have to move in with me for a little while until we can sort out somewhere to live for him. But is there any advise for us as to who we can go and see and talk to about what he should do and what he is entitled to with regards to pension and possibly help with housing? He is 73 years old so bit insecure, but also are there any legal things he has to do to come back as a uk citizen again? Thanks for any help you can give


At the Spain end, he needs to come off the padrón, make sure that the tax office (Hacienda) know that he's leaving, & 'unregister' as resident & let the health centre & his bank know that he's leaving.

I have no idea what he'd need to do at the UK end I'm afraid, but if you ask on our Britain forum, I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

You will find a lot of UK information is available from here:http://heathrowtravelcare.co.uk/what-we-do/returning-to-the-uk-from-abroad/ .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pear123 said:


> Hi
> My dad is about to move back to uk from Spain after 3 years. He is going to have to move in with me for a little while until we can sort out somewhere to live for him. But is there any advise for us as to who we can go and see and talk to about what he should do and what he is entitled to with regards to pension and possibly help with housing? He is 73 years old so bit insecure, but also are there any legal things he has to do to come back as a uk citizen again? Thanks for any help you can give


You need to get him registered with an NHS doctor - as a returning pensioner he can do this straight away and is eligible for free prescriptions and treatment.

Contact the Department of Work and Pensions in Newcastle and let them know about the change of address. The number is 0800 731 0469. They will also advise if he is eligible for any additional pension credits etc. 

Contact the local council housing department who will tell you how he can get on the waiting list.

Age UK (formerly Age Concern) can give you hands-on support if you need it.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> You need to get him registered with an NHS doctor - as a returning pensioner he can do this straight away and is eligible for free prescriptions and treatment.
> 
> Contact the Department of Work and Pensions in Newcastle and let them know about the change of address. The number is 0800 731 0469. They will also advise if he is eligible for any additional pension credits etc.
> 
> ...


Good info'. It may be possible to get on the housing list before leaving Spain, someone I knew did. Waiting lists for pensioners are quite short in some areas around here.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

A word of warning. Anyone who is returning to the UK, after having lived or worked abroad, is subject to the Habitual Residence test.

My daughter, last November, fell foul of this. She is a British citizen who had been working abroad as a teacher in an International school in Europe. A new job contract fell through and she had to return to the UK. She was advised by the LA that there was no help with housing and she was unable to claim benefits for a three month period. 

This is to prevent Europeans coming to the U.K. and trying to be immediately housed and claim benefits. 

British citizens, previously abroad, are treated the same as EU newcomers. 

She had a dependent child - but it made no difference !!


----------

